# Liquid Clomid/Nolva vs. Pills



## Hammer925 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whats up guys i was wondering what you guys think works better. Liquid nolvadex/clomid or the pill form? Anyone actually used both and have better results from one? Also ive been looking around and the price for the pills varies so much from source to source. I cant really make up my mind on which one i want to buy, i just want the best quality. Any insight or recommendations would be greaty appreciated. Thanks bros.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 30, 2011)

i'd rather choose pills because of more accurate dosing and the simplicity of popping a pill over using an oral syringe

world pharma would be best quality but that goes for pretty much everything they sell. geneza pharmaceuticals (naps) also has great orals.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 30, 2011)

i use research chem nolva and never use pills.. too pricey and the source isnt domestic.. im not a fan of ordering overseas..  with the liquid its just as easy as poppin a pill. u can use an infant dropper that is measured in ml. with liquid you have to dose it a little higher 60/60/40/40 instead of 40/40/20/20. 

*Tamoxifen (Nolvadex)*: 
Reputation: Most popular SERM for PCT
Pros: Cheap. Effective for gyno prevention.
Cons: Heptatoxicity. Studies have shown it to lower IGF levels (I don't feel like citing, but it's _about_ 20% decrease...IMO no biggie).
Popular Dosage (for a 4-week cycle): 40/40/20/20
Note: Tamoxifen Citrate is less potent, and should be dosed at an extra 30%.

the liquid is tamoxifen citrate..see where it says dose it at an extra 30%


----------



## Hammer925 (Mar 31, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> i use research chem nolva and never use pills.. too pricey and the source isnt domestic.. im not a fan of ordering overseas..  with the liquid its just as easy as poppin a pill. u can use an infant dropper that is measured in ml. with liquid you have to dose it a little higher 60/60/40/40 instead of 40/40/20/20.
> 
> *Tamoxifen (Nolvadex)*:
> Reputation: Most popular SERM for PCT
> ...



Thanks for the replies guys. Even if the tamoxifen is true twenty would i still want to bump up the dosage like you suggested?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have used liquid and pills of aromasin and clomid.  I prefer the pills but I usually choose the liquid because it works well, is much cheaper, and is domestic.  Why take a chance going through customs if you don't have too.  If you are going to use international checkout World Pharma.  Top quality.  I have heard that liquid is usually 98% of the label dose, which isn't bad.  www.extremepeptides.com


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 31, 2011)

extreme has the best reviews on here then any other supplier..plus they usually do a buy one get one free which makes the tamox come out to about $16 a piece that way. good deal . other then that they are a bit too pricey for my taste..dont like the $3 handling fee on top of $12 or $13 shipping.. but if its a buy one get one then its worth it .


----------



## tballz (Mar 31, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Even if the tamoxifen is true twenty would i still want to bump up the dosage like you suggested?



No, there's no need to up the dose.  I asked CEM Products about their 'true twenty' tamox.  They intentionally overdose it to compensate for the degradation from putting it in a solvent.


----------



## Gfy55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey TGB would you up the dose slightly on the liquid clomid?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Clomid is once a day right? And not to sound like a fool, but what is 40/40/20/20, we talking ml??


----------



## Hammer925 (Mar 31, 2011)

tballz said:


> No, there's no need to up the dose.  I asked CEM Products about their 'true twenty' tamox.  They intentionally overdose it to compensate for the degradation from putting it in a solvent.




Oh alright thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Gfy55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Clomid is once a day right? And not to sound like a fool, but what is 40/40/20/20, we talking ml??



I'm on the same boat but I think it's for 4 weeks....40mg everyday for the first week then 40mg everyday for the second week, 20mg everyday for the third and so on... Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hammer925 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Clomid is once a day right? And not to sound like a fool, but what is 40/40/20/20, we talking ml??



40/40/20/20 40mg for the first 2 weeks. 20mg for the 2nd 2 weeks


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Clomid is once a day right? And not to sound like a fool, but what is 40/40/20/20, we talking ml??


 
yes ml..

its more like 100/100/50/50 for clomid. read below.

*Clomiphene Citrate (clomid)*:
Reputation: Second most popular. Usually taken the first week or so to speed up Testosterone recovery with Tamoxifen being taken the whole therapy.
Pros: Better than Tamoxifen for HTPA regernation. Less heptatoxicity. Does not lower IGF. 
Cons: Less effective against gyno. Can cause emotional issues. May Cause blurred vision. Hot Flashes. 
Popular Dosage (for a 4-week cycle): 100-200mg/100mg/50mg/50mg


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

You guys rock.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

I highly suggest you start that nolva at 40, I heard wrongly I might add, that it works just fine at 20.  Wrong, you need it at 40 and if you add clomid you can run it at 50 the whole time or do the standard 100 then taper down as suggested above.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm only looking to bounce back from my previous ph cycle, it caused sone gyno I'm trying to resolve. My sex drive is good but my nips have been soar and puffy for weeks now


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 31, 2011)

for PCT im gonna run clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/20/20/20 and aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5 to avoid the estro rebound from clomid & nolva. may sound like overkill but i think it'll help recover. can always tweak a few things.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 1, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> for PCT im gonna run clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/20/20/20 and aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5 to avoid the estro rebound from clomid & nolva. may sound like overkill but i think it'll help recover. can always tweak a few things.


 
I'm considering a combination of Clomid and Nolva myself...posibly throwing in aromasin but not sure yet.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone know what this stuff is suspended in? Today was my 1st day of clomid/nolva pct. Tasted like straight up alcohol (151)


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 1, 2011)

Guess I have the flavor to look forward to :-(


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 2, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> for PCT im gonna run clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/20/20/20 and aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5 to avoid the estro rebound from clomid & nolva. may sound like overkill but i think it'll help recover. can always tweak a few things.


This is what I'll be running as well.  Might only do clomid at 100 for first week though.  If HCG comes in time, I'll run 1000 IU EOD for ten days after last shot.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Guess I have the flavor to look forward to :-(


My aromasin and nolva taste the same.  I just squirt it in a little water and take like shot, then drink some water to chase it.  works much better than straight.


----------



## tbone529 (Aug 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i'd rather choose pills because of more accurate dosing and the simplicity of popping a pill over using an oral syringe
> 
> world pharma would be best quality but that goes for pretty much everything they sell. geneza pharmaceuticals (naps) also has great orals.


 

Bought liquid Nolva from precision peptides and got 2 60 ml bottles for $9.99 plus shipping. It's a20mg 60 ml bottle so if I need to take 40 mg/day how many CC's is that?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 23, 2011)

You take 2 cc's or 2 mls a day. At a dose of 40mg, you're using 20mg x 2 or 2ml.

Btw, kind of bad manner to talk aobut other stores that don't sponsor your native forum. It's not against the rules, just frowned upon so be wary.


----------



## booze (Aug 24, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Clomid is once a day right? And not to sound like a fool, but what is 40/40/20/20, we talking ml??


 
yes once a day. and the 40 is mg not ml
ive tried bmpharmacy for tabs, very cheap and GTG.


----------



## tbone529 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shoot I am sorry on giving out a name, first time ever being on one of these. Chalk it up to being a beginner and I won't do it again.

Thank you for helping out.



pieguy said:


> You take 2 cc's or 2 mls a day. At a dose of 40mg, you're using 20mg x 2 or 2ml.
> 
> Btw, kind of bad manner to talk aobut other stores that don't sponsor your native forum. It's not against the rules, just frowned upon so be wary.


----------



## b2010now (Sep 20, 2011)

I would prefer the pills.  Liquid Nolva tastes awful!


----------



## bsdtool (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to open this up again, but want to make sure I am using this product safely/correctly.  I purchased tamoxifen citrate and clomiphene citrate to use during my pct.  I have no idea how to use this stuff and could really use some advice.  Such as; when to start either of them, dosage, and length.  I am running a cycle of H-drol and my buddy is going to be taking M-drol (not his first ph). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

